
Version 2.084.0 of DMD, the D reference compiler, has arrived - pplonski86
https://dlang.org/blog/2019/01/05/dmd-2-084-0-has-arrived/
======
stevefan1999
Congrats to the D dev teams. It is so sad that D is so underrated and was
eclipsed by other languages such as Go and Rust. D is definitely a diamond in
the rough

